#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Музыка >  > > >  >  >  Конгар-оол Ондар великий хоомейжи

## Алдын Хадыс

Ушел из жизни известнейший исполнитель горлового пения Тувы Конгар-оол Ондар
25 июля 2013 
Сегодня в Кызыле на 52-м году жизни скоропостижно скончался Заслуженный артист Российской Федерации, Народный хоомейжи и Заслуженный работник образования Республики Тыва Конгар-оол Ондар, один из самых известных в мире тувинцев, исполнитель горлового пения, певец, музыкант, педагог.

Датой его рождения официально считается 29 марта 1962 года, хотя, по признанию Конгар-оола Борисовича, эта дата условна и он отмечал день рождения два раза в год 29 марта и 4 декабря. Совсем недавно вся Тува и друзья, поклонники, коллеги хоомейжи отметили пышно 50-летний юбилей Конгар-оола Борисовича на фестивале «Дембилдей-2012». Он считается одним из самых авторитетных певцов горлового пения в мире, является учителем целого поколения молодых музыкантов Тувы.

О своей судьбе, полной драматизма, крутых поворотов, взлетов и падений Конгар-оол Борисович рассказал в большом биографическом интервью газете «Центр Азии» в прошлом году.  
http://www.centerasia.ru/issue/2012/...iy-sudbu..html
Редакция журнала «Новые исследования Тувы» выражает искренние, глубокие соболезнования родным и близким Конгар-оола Борисовича и скорбит об этой огромной утрате для тувинской культуры…





© 2009—2013, электронный журнал «Новые исследования Тувы». Все права защищены. 
Зарегистрирован в качестве СМИ Федеральной службой по надзору в сфере связи, информационных технологий и массовых коммуникаций (Роскомнадзор), свидетельство о регистрации Эл №ФС77-37967 от 5 ноября 2009 г. ISSN 2079-8482

----------

Mergen (03.11.2013), Наталья (26.07.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6xiA...e_gdata_player

----------

Mergen (03.11.2013), Андрей Окнов (27.07.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-YlP...e_gdata_player  Tuva Ensemble, 1992    Конгар-оол Ондар 2 справа, если не ошибаюсь.

----------

Mergen (03.11.2013)

----------

